# Giant Rove 2 mountain bike tires



## megavega11 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey everyone,

My girlfriend has a Giant Rove 2 2014 bike that she wants to put mountain bike tires on. But I'm not sure the size. They are 700x40, and I think that's a 29er tire, but I'm not sure on thickness. Anyone help me out?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

megavega11 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My girlfriend has a Giant Rove 2 2014 bike that she wants to put mountain bike tires on. But I'm not sure the size. They are 700x40, and I think that's a 29er tire, but I'm not sure on thickness. Anyone help me out?


you stated the size yourself: it's 700x40. I like to get them as big as they fit so mine's around 42 or 43. You can get them with a knobby profile if getting mountain bike tires means that to her.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Tire sizes are confusing, check out the equivalent to 700 x 40 here, Size Markings | Schwalbe North America, you will see it is called a 42-622 in the more standardized euro sizes. I would then choose an "offroad" option here Tire search - Schwalbe Professional Bike Tires, like one of the 28 x 1.6 smartsams Smart Sam Plus - Schwalbe Professional Bike Tires, or a similar at an alternate manufacturer. You can't go with an overly wide a tire on a skinny rim or things could go bad. I am not a tire expert, but this would be a safe/conservative recommendation as a way to get more offroad capability.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

700c wheels and 29er wheels are actually the same size, though 29er wheels tend to be built more sturdily and are often wider (so wider tires can be used). They both have a 622 mm diameter across the face of the wheel.

29er is listed in the first chart, and 700 c in the third chart. 
Tire Sizing Systems

The tires you mentioned are 40 mm wide. You just have to get 29er tires that will clear the brakes, fork, and rear stays when they are installed and removed. Often, mb tires are listed in inches, too.

You can get a 29er tire that is 40 mm or less and it should work. If you want something wider, Giant should list the maximum tire width on the bike's description on their website, or you might be able to email them and ask.


----------

